# Spooker Show in Glen Rose Texas



## JWC sr. (Oct 31, 2015)

Well Jose just called and said there about 180 horses at the spooker show. Last show of the year for us. Hope he does well. Sounds like it is going to be a tough show. LOL


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow great show and we took 5 horses. Jose ended up with 4 grands in different divisions, 2 reserve grands and 1 reserve jr. chapion. Congrats to everyone it was a competitive and interesting show to say the least.





Thats the last one for us this year. It has been a long, but sucessful year!!! Now the horses get to relax for several months and just be horses.


----------

